# Where is the campsite data sheet download please ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can someone point me in the direction of the campsite data sheet download so I can take one away with me to review sites.

Thanks

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
If you want the UK one then it is here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Country=UK

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve...somewhere there is supposed to be a form that you can print off and take away to remind you what to put in the campsite database when you get back and fill it in. That's what I'm looking for.

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi G,
You could copy and past this page, the form is here somewhere but can I find it 8O 
It was on a thread not long ago

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

You could also look at this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=31&type=url#get

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steve...you're a star ! That's the one. Thanks for ferreting it out.

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

G
I have been calle a number of things but



Grizzly said:


> Steve...you're a star ! That's the one. Thanks for ferreting it out.
> 
> G


 8O 8O

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

stevercar said:


> G
> I have been calle a number of things but
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's a twinkle in your eye !



G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

You had better watch out if Steve has a twinkle in his eye G...... Could be a dangerous sign :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

G
I have found the actual page got to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-file-31.html#dl

Steve


----------

